# JSBach - Recordings for The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846–893 played on harpsichord



## JSBach85

How many recordings of The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846–893 played on harpsichord do you know? Which ones would you recommend?


----------



## Taplow

I remember doing quite a lot of listening to various recordings of WTC on harpsichord in years past. And while I can neither recall which of the numerous available recordings I heard, nor my exact feelings towards each and every one, I can tell you that the outcome of all of this is that I now own the following two, and no others:










Kenneth Gilbert
Archiv: 413 439-2

















Bob van Asperen
Virgin Veritas:349 963-2 and 385 795-2

I am still very happy with my choices and feel no need to start looking further afield.


----------



## JSBach85

Taplow said:


> Bob van Asperen
> Virgin Veritas:349 963-2 and 385 795-2
> 
> I am still very happy with my choices and feel no need to start looking further afield.


Thamk you for your recommendation. I like listening Bob van Asperen, a great disciple of Leonhardt.


----------



## Joe B

A very, very nice 2 disc set.


----------



## Bulldog

The ones I know:

Beausejour - not bad.
Belder - super.
van Asperen - exceptional
Wilson - super
Butt - okay
Egarr - not acceptable
Frisch - exceptional
Gilbert - super
Pechefsky - exceptional
Rousset - excellent
Suzuki - exceptional
Watchorn - exceptional
Parmentier - exceptional
Weiss - exceptional
Leonhardt - super

P.S. - I got van Asperen mixed up with Aldwell who is a pianist.


----------



## Mandryka

JSBach85 said:


> How many recordings of The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893 played on harpsichord do you know? Which ones would you recommend?


The field has changed radically, I think, through Rubsam's recording, so even if you know and love what Egarr, Leonhardt, Weiss, Uittenbosch, Verlet, Asperen, Belder, Suzuki, Wilson and Gilbert etc have done, then I think it's worth listening to Rubsam's ideas about the music, even if you end up feeling uncomfortable about it. He'll make you think again about how to read a baroque contrapuntal score.


----------



## Josquin13

Bach's Well Tempered Clavier is among my favorite keyboard music. Over the decades, I've heard recordings by the following harpsichordists, though some not for many years (note that the video links I've provided are to my 5 favorite WTC recordings):

Kenneth Gilbert--very well played, but I'm not 100% enthusiastic about the heavy sound of his instrument. At times, it can sound clunky to me. You'll have to listen to more than just the opening pieces of Book 1, however, in order to hear what I'm talking about, as it has a cumulative effect. Of course, others may not mind the sound. Personally, I have to like both the sound of a harpsichord and how it has been recorded (a difficult task), in order to completely enjoy a harpsichord recording.

Bob van Asperen--exceptional playing. I particularly like that Asperen doesn't rush the opening Prelude & Fugue of Book 1, a favorite work of mine, as I tend to lose interest when harpsichordists (& pianists) play this opening piece briskly. Asperen slows down more than most. I'd say he's been given good, but not great sound engineering; however, the original EMI Reflexe release does sound better than the Virgin reissue, IMO:






Gustav Leonhardt--exceptional playing. As always, Leonhardt's Bach interpretations are penetrating and insightful. Although, in the WTC, I tend to prefer his student Asperen, who breathes a little more in this music. Leonhardt's WTC can seem a bit too straight laced to me, in comparison. Plus, Leonhardt speeds through the opening Prelude and Fugue of Book 1 at a brisk pace. He's one of the few harpsichordists that I'll listen to that does that.

Peter Watchorn--very good playing. Watchorn's recording is worth hearing for the different tuning of his harpsichord, which can subtly change musical meanings here & there. He's also well recorded.

Pieter-Jan Belder--another excellent WTC, especially in Book 2, where Belder is great. The only slight drawback is that unfortunately Belder hasn't been given the most ideal sound engineering by Brilliant Classics. Yet, with that said, his WTC is one of the more listenable sound recordings in his Brilliant series (unlike his 6 Partitas, which, most frustratingly, is one of the better performances I've heard on harpsichord).






Colin Tilney--Tilney is always interesting & worth hearing, no matter what he plays, or what he plays on, & I'm a fan, but unfortunately, I'm not 100% enthusiastic about Tilney's decision to use a clavichord in Book 1. At times I can find my attention drawn more to its plucky (out of tune?) sound than Tilney's fine musicianship. Nor was I altogether crazy about the sound of Tilney's harpsichord in Book 2, either. Note that Tilney plays the music in a different sequence than is normal, according to his tuning, which is based on early 18th century models.

Leon Berben--this is exceptional playing. More than most, Berben consistently keeps my interest: he plays with flair and imagination. But again, Berben has been recorded by Brilliant Classics, and while the sound is good, it's not ideal.






Christophe Rousset--I've only heard his Book 2, and haven't listened to it enough to offer an opinion (which maybe tells you something). Although I do normally like Rousset's Bach playing, especially his wonderful English & French Suites.

Ton Koopman--this is also exceptional playing. Koopman's Bach playing is unique, as he freely adds ornaments, often more than others, and brilliantly so (though the ornamentation on his WTC doesn't stand out quite as much as it does on some of his other Bach recordings). When I'm tired of listening to the same old recordings, I take Koopman's set out, and find that he breathes new life into the music. (Koopman also did one of my benchmark 'big band' sets of the Harpsichord Concertos.)










Blandine Verlet--I used to like her WTC many years ago, but haven't listened to it in a long time. However, I do recall that Verlet plays the WTC with an unusually strong temperament, and that her interpretations have a greater emotional thrust than most. That won't be to all tastes. I also recall that I have preferred Verlet's playing in the music of the Couperins.

Pierre Hantai--Book 1. Exceptional playing, and well recorded. Now if Hantai would only record a Book 2!, it could well become my favorite WTC set:






Kenneth Weiss--this WTC is a recent purchase, & I haven't listened to it enough yet to feel confident about recommending it. Though Weiss is exceptionally well recorded, and he plays on a beautiful sounding harpsichord.

Wanda Landowska--exceptional playing, as long as you don't find the weird sound of her 'harpsichord' off putting? I can find it a little bizarre myself, as it's so foreign to what a historical harpsichord sounds like. But if you owned Landowska's recordings on LP, you probably won't mind at all. She was an important pioneer of Bach's keyboard music in the 20th century (via her recordings, & through her teaching), and played a large role in reviving it's popularity. Her interpretations can be illuminating too, once you become more accustomed to the odd sound of her instrument.

Christiane Jaccottet--It's been many years since I've heard her recording of the WTC, as I had it on LP, but I do remember liking it--back in the 1980s. A fine harpsichordist.

Davitt Moroney--I haven't listened to Moroney's WTC set in decades, so I can't offer a valid opinion. But I have more recently listened to Moroney's Byrd recordings, and liked them. I also enjoyed the Bach Harpsichord Concerto cycle that Moroney took part in, where the musicians presented these concertos, most appropriately, as chamber music (one instrument to a part):

https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Har...7&sr=1-17&keywords=bach+harpsichord+concertos

Among today's harpsichordists, I'd most like to hear Christian Rieger, Pascal Dubreuil and Fabio Bonizzoni tackle the WTC. Along with maybe Benjamin Alard and Blandine Rannou too. I'd also like to see Pierre Hantai finally get around to recording his Book 2.

Among existing recordings that I'm most keen to hear, I plan to explore the late Czech harpsichordist, Zuzanna Ruzickova's Bach at some point, including her WTC, via the Erato box set that was released a couple of years ago. Presently, I only know her Bach playing through her recordings with the Czech violinist, Josef Suk. Here's a YT link to both books of her WTC:






and her Erato box set, which is currently on my wish list:

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Complet...d=1519068250&sr=1-1&keywords=zuzana+ruzickova

I'd also like to hear Christine Schornsheim's WTC, as I enjoyed her complete Haydn.


----------



## Triplets

Did Igor Kipnis record the WTC?


----------



## Bulldog

My views on Hantai's Book 1 are quite different than those of Josquin13. I found the sound engineering to be too wet to offer intricate details. Also, I didn't think that Hantai delved deeply into the minor key pieces. To me, it's a version best for those who want their Bach on the light side.


----------



## tdc

My preference is the Gilbert set, personally I like the harpsichord sound on these recordings, but I agree with Josquin13 that not only the playing but the particular sound of the harpsichord has to be just right for me to enjoy a recording. This is why I've had some difficulty appreciating the Leonhardt and Rubsam recordings I've listened to, the harpsichord often sounds more light and tinny than I generally like.


----------



## San Antone

tdc said:


> My preference is the Gilbert set, personally I like the harpsichord sound on these recordings, but I agree with Josquin13 that not only the playing but the particular sound of the harpsichord has to be just right for me to enjoy a recording. This is why I've had some difficulty appreciating the Leonhardt and Rubsam recordings I've listened to, the harpsichord often sounds more light and tinny than I generally like.


Rubsam has a new WTC he plays on a lute harpsichord made by Keith Hill. There are five CDs which were released in 2017. They are available on streaming services or purchased from his website and are the best WTC I've heard in a long time.

https://www.wolfgangrubsam.com/wtc-book-1


----------



## DarkAngel

Still give top honors to Schornsheim for complete WTC, a dashing bold style with rich full bodied instrument 1624 Ruckers, she does take liberty of using lute stop on some movements, best new book 1 that have great promise for complete set Hantai & Frisch......

I normally love Rousset with his strong french/english suites but his WTC lacks some of the former works imagination and panache for me
























FYI the Rousset WTC just released in lower price 4CD set cheaper than the pevoius book 1 & 2 were individually.....












> Ton Koopman--this is also exceptional playing. Koopman's Bach playing is unique, as he freely adds ornaments, often more than others, and brilliantly so (though the ornamentation on his WTC doesn't stand out quite as much as it does on some of his other Bach recordings). When I'm tired of listening to the same old recordings, I take Koopman's set out, and find that he breathes new life into the music. (Koopman also did one of my benchmark 'big band' sets of the Harpsichord Concertos.)


Schornsheim has similar free flowing style but her ruckers is larger richer sounding instrument......


----------



## JohnD

Josquin13 said:


> Bach's Well Tempered Clavier is among my favorite keyboard music. Over the decades, I've heard recordings by the following harpsichordists, though some not for many years (note that the video links I've provided are to my 5 favorite WTC recordings):
> 
> Kenneth Gilbert...
> Bob van Asperen...
> Gustav Leonhardt...
> Peter Watchorn...
> Pieter-Jan Belder...
> Colin Tilney...
> Leon Berben...
> Christophe Rousset...
> Ton Koopman...
> Blandine Verlet...
> Pierre Hantai...
> Kenneth Weiss...
> Wanda Landowska...
> Christiane Jaccottet...
> Davitt Moroney...
> 
> Among existing recordings that I'm most keen to hear, I plan to explore the late Czech harpsichordist, Zuzanna Ruzickova's Bach at some point, including her WTC, via the Erato box set that was released a couple of years ago. Presently, I only know her Bach playing through her recordings with the Czech violinist, Josef Suk. Here's a YT link to both books of her WTC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her Erato box set, which is currently on my wish list:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Complet...d=1519068250&sr=1-1&keywords=zuzana+ruzickova


Great list and analysis! I'm far from an expert, but I bought the Zuzanna Ruzickova Erato box last year and thoroughly enjoyed it! Incidentally, Peter Watchorn is a fan of harpsichordist Isolde Ahlgrimm and rumor has it that he may be preparing a CD reissue of some of her recordings for possible release in 2019. Here's a Facebook link to her recording of the Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1.


----------



## hpowders

Triplets said:


> Did Igor Kipnis record the WTC?


A complete WTC? No, he didn't. I'm glad. His harpsichord is one of the ugliest I've ever heard and his penchant for over-embelilshing may have rendered the repeated sections unrecognizable.


----------



## Bulldog

hpowders said:


> No, he didn't. I'm glad. His harpsichord is one of the ugliest I've ever heard and his penchant for over-embelishing may have rendered the repeated sections unrecognizable.


The best recording I've ever heard from Kipnis was a disc of Bach fantasias on the Arabesque label with a most compelling rendition of the Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue.


----------



## hpowders

I had the mis-fortune of purchasing Igor Kipnis' recording of the Six Keyboard Partitas and of my 11 recordings, this one is the worst. He embellishes like a drunken sailor and his Sarabandes are absolutely musically obscene as he strips down each section, making them unrecognizable, only to play them as written on repeat.

I enjoyed Igor Kipnis as a music reviewer way back in the Stereo Review days, but as a performer, he goes much too far adding ornate embellishments-cardinal rule number one-NEVER embellish to make the music unrecognizable!!

For the WTC, I would remain with old faithfuls- Kenneth Weiss, Luc Beauséjour and Gustav Leonhardt, all on harpsichord. The best sounding instrument? Kenneth Weiss!!


----------



## Pugg

Try the Johann Sebastian Bach (1685-1750)	Das Wohltemperierte Klavier 1 & 2 *Pieter-Jan Belder* on Brilliant, got rave reviews, price _€8.99_


----------



## DarkAngel

This thread costing me money, decided to get some K Weiss after checking some samples..........


----------



## JSBach85

I purchased and today arrived this set:










I am about to finish the book 1 of The Well-Tempered Clavier. According to the booklet, Asperen plays an historical harpsichord: Christian Zell, Hamburg 1728 - Museum fur Kunst und Gewerbe. It's not easy to find recordings played on historical harpsichords, I find easier to find performances on original/historical violas, violins. I don't know the reason about the lack of recordings involving historical harpsichords, I guess very few survived to date, is more common to find copies, usually after Ruckers. I am aware that there are better performers than Asperen but I really appreciate listening to the sound of a museum/historical harpsichord since I am not familiar with original harpsichord but the experience is being truly amazing. The more I listen to Asperen recording the more I want to listen museum/historical harpsichord. Believe me or not, I started listening to baroque music because of historical instruments (baroque violas, baroque violins, baroque organs, baroque harpsichords) and sometimes I just prefer the sound of an historical instrument rather than the virtuosity of a performer.


----------



## Wigmar

JSBach85 said:


> How many recordings of The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846–893 played on harpsichord do you know? Which ones would you recommend?


I do not know how many recordings that have been made of this work, but I have one set, to which I give my warmest recommendation:
Trevor Pinnock (harpsichord)(2018, 2019, 2021) DG 4838436 (2 cd), 4860771 (2cd)


Best regards
wigmar


----------



## premont

Wigmar said:


> I do not know how many recordings that have been made of this work, but I have one set, to which I give my warmest recommendation:
> Trevor Pinnock (harpsichord)(2018, 2019, 2021) DG 4838436 (2 cd), 4860771 (2cd)
> 
> 
> Best regards
> wigmar


Well, Pinnock's WTC displays a great harpsichordist, but concerning the interpretation I was a bit disappointed, finding it rather smooth and effortless.

Two relatively recent recordings of the WTC, which I would recommend, are:

*Colin Booth* on his own label, can be ordered from his home page
and
*Steven Devine* (plays a harpsichord built by Colin Booth) on Resonus Classics.


----------



## Monsalvat

Some giants have already been mentioned, which need not bear repeating here. Some other choices:









*Helmut Walcha* (1961, for EMI, on a harpsichord by Ammer)









*Helmut Walcha* (Book I: 1973, on a Ruckers harpsichord; Book II: 1974, on a Hemsch harpsichord; for Archiv Produktion)

I prefer the Archiv recordings on historical instruments. I liked Pinnock; the sound is warm enough that it's easy to listen to, even for an extended time. I'll also mention *Scott Ross* as an example of exuberant Bach playing. 

*Ralph Kirkpatrick* recorded both books on a clavichord for Archiv, but he also recorded both books on a harpsichord for Deutsche Grammophon; these harpsichord recordings have not been digitized and I've never heard them. (The clavichord recordings were reissued on CD as part of the Deutsche Grammophon Originals series.)


----------



## premont

Monsalvat said:


> Some giants have already been mentioned, which need not bear repeating here. Some other choices:
> 
> *Helmut Walcha* (1961, for EMI, on a harpsichord by Ammer)
> 
> *Helmut Walcha* (Book I: 1973, on a Ruckers harpsichord; Book II: 1974, on a Hemsch harpsichord; for Archiv Produktion)
> I prefer the Archiv recordings on historical instruments.


So do I. But there is a but: The Ruckers and Hemsch harpsichords are (definitely un-historically) tuned in equal temperament, which in these ears sounds very distracting despite the excellency of Walcha's playing. It's less distracting that the Ammer revival instrument also is tuned in equal temperament, because this was the way revival instruments generally were tuned.


----------



## Malx

Its been a while since I've played either of my harpsichord recordings of the WTC - Bob van Asperen and the one that I've been surprised to see that no one has mentioned so far Gary Cooper on ASV. Is it because it is not highly regarded or just overlooked.


----------

